# Holding hands during prayer



## SRoper (Jun 21, 2016)

What is the origin of holding hands during prayer? I usually see this with families at dinner time. Does it have much history in Christian practice?


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2016)

One suggestion I have just read from an internet search is that holding hands around a table helps to keep a young child's mind focussed so to avoid irreverent behaviour during the giving of thanks. 

It's a great question though, and others here will probably have better answers than my quick google.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it comes from cultic etiology I have only ever seen people who are in cults hold hands while praying


----------



## earl40 (Jun 22, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> I think it comes from cultic etiology I have only ever seen people who are in cults hold hands while praying



Of course some "cults" are good. I personally _sort_ of like holding hands with my wife's side of the family before meals, which took me years to acquire a taste to do such, and I rather not hold hands with any other group or "cult" any other time.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 22, 2016)

An outward expression of the love of the saints? We come to God as individuals and as the body of Christ. Now a forced Kumbia moment at an interfaith service would be another matter.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 22, 2016)

jwithnell said:


> An outward expression of the love of the saints? We come to God as individuals and as the body of Christ. Now a forced Kumbia moment at an interfaith service would be another matter.



The "Kumbia moment" before meals is indeed sometimes awkward knowing that some are not believers and I personally have a hard time forcing them to hold hands before we give thanks. Though this is something I am getting better at (feelings wise that is).


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2016)

earl40 said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > I think it comes from cultic etiology I have only ever seen people who are in cults hold hands while praying
> ...



I knew you were part cultic! ::


----------

